

$10 laptop coming from India on February 3rd, or so they say - erickhill
http://www.crunchgear.com/2009/01/30/10-laptop-coming-from-india-on-february-3rd-or-so-they-say/

======
gravitycop
Indiatimes link posted earlier: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=458077>

